# Bericht online: Schliersee - Bassano del Grappa



## gerald_ruis (18. August 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

der Bericht unseres AlpenX 2007 "Schliersee - Bassano del Grappa" ist fertig
und kann zum Schmökern verwendet werden  





Viel Spass bei Lesen & Bilder anschauen


----------



## mkolb (19. August 2007)

na, dann will ich mich mit den Alpen-Touren mal anschließen:
Immerhin auch 5 Tage gemacht, erst am 6. Tag wegen Krankheit abbrechen müssen. Und: Wir hatten uns ja getroffen 

http://www.martin-kolb.de   -> Alpencross 2007

oder http://www.martin-kolb.de/2007Alpen/index.html

Tschau
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

